# My blimmin' cat!



## Meowy Catkin (14 August 2015)

So he woke me up in the small hours by jumping on my chest to show me that he had caught something. With my blurry, sleepy eyes I could just about tell that it was small, furry and brown. Now he's not a good hunter, but he has caught few voles before, so that's what I assumed he had... and then he let it go and it flew off... it was a bat!

I, now awake, leapt up. It flew round and round the bedroom carefully avoiding all the open windows, before going into the shower room where the cat caught it again. I grabbed the cat, the cat let the bat go. The bat flew round and round and round, then landed on the light switch (pull cord type) so I grabbed a hand towel and covered the bat. I could feel that the bat was now holding onto the towel, so I slowly moved to the window, held the towel outside and gave it a gentle shake. The bat flew off. Phew! 

My cat is not happy with me.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 August 2015)

glad the bat was ok  sure the cat might forgive you in a decade or so!


my cat eats his kills-all of them, head first. Sometimes I get left a gall bladder or a couple of feathers. I've even seen him vomit up a vole and then eat it again, thought it was only dogs that were gross!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 August 2015)

Oh no, puked up vole is not nice. Blurgh...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 August 2015)

he was a stray, doesn't like anything going to waste


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (14 August 2015)

Glad the bat was Ok but this does sound worthy of you've been framed!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 August 2015)

*sniggers* 

Sounds wonderful entertainment. At least it was a present of the flying variety rather than a dash under the furniture type!!!

Glad all ended well though.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 August 2015)

I just hope that he hasn't got ideas. I'll have to tell him that midnight snacks are banned. *stern face*

He has forgiven me though.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (14 August 2015)

My cat hunted and caught a leaf yesterday, then dropped it on his way down the garden  I'm telling him this to shame him,


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 August 2015)

Don't give him ideas... Kasper started with leaves, moved onto worms and a caterpillar (it was a big one though - elephant moth caterpillar). He progressed to voles and then the 'incident' last night happened.


----------



## hackneylass2 (15 August 2015)

Lucky  Bat!  However not something you expect to deal with, all part of Life With Cats' Rich Tapestry I guess!


----------



## Serianas (17 August 2015)

Mine is an indoor cat but she will happily bring me hair bobbles she has killed... always looks so proud too


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 August 2015)

I bet the hair bobble put up a BIG fight.


----------



## Serianas (17 August 2015)

From the way she chases it up and down you would think they are fighting back!


----------



## Embo (18 August 2015)

Serianas said:



			Mine is an indoor cat but she will happily bring me hair bobbles she has killed... always looks so proud too 

Click to expand...

Mine does this with his toys. Sometimes at night and will continue to play with them on the bed, so they get confiscated and stuffed under my pillow... have awoken once or twice with almost his whole toy collection under my head!

He also throws his own toys for himself... will sit there, looking in the other direction as he flicks the toy, then proceeds to chase it and 'kill' it... rinse and repeat!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 August 2015)

Well this morning he gave me a soggy bird (a blue tit)... just what I always wanted. 

The cat, having done his good deed for the day, got on my bed purring as loudly as he can (so barely audible) and curled up ready for a kip.

The bird was fine and was promptly released.


----------



## npage123 (21 August 2015)

Haha, I know that feeling all too well where they bring you precious gifts...  

Glad you were able to locate and save the bat and bird.  There's nothing worse than a vole/mouse escaping in front of your eyes and not finding it for ages...  

I once managed to avert a small crisis.  My cat meowed her 'special miaow and I just knew she managed to catch something and wanted to bring it to me.  I quickly jumped up and went out the back door and called her, and she luckily followed me outside with the little vole still in her mouth, phew...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 August 2015)

That's a good tip, I'll try to tempt him outside while he's still holding the prey.


----------

